# Assassins creed



## Dragon_girl (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay i love assasins creed! and for christmas i got a ps3 assassins creed carrier box, it has a lock on the buckles and some soft black stuff on the inside, and like two lil pouches for random stuff, and 3 lil cubbys for cords, games, and controller, and the big cubby for the system, it can also hold box 360 and a wii i think. its pretty nice, heres photos i took of the outside so far. ill get pics of the inside later.
_mel


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 2, 2008)

i just love it hehe


----------

